# Nikon D3200 Dirt In Viewfinder



## TheNevadanStig (May 20, 2014)

Hey all, had some questions regarding dust in the viewfinder of my D3200. The dust appears large and in focus, so I believe it lays on the focusing screen.
I realize for the most part it's not a big deal, and most recommend to ignore it. I've learned to try and not be to fussy about my equipment, especially with the environments I typically drag the camera through. However, it is getting so bad it's becoming difficult to distinguish the focusing points from the dirt. There is even some hair stuck up in there. I've tried getting it with a blower, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Would it be safe to try to take a sensor cleaner or brush to the focusing screen? Any other tips?


----------



## bigal1000 (May 20, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Hey all, had some questions regarding dust in the viewfinder of my D3200. The dust appears large and in focus, so I believe it lays on the focusing screen.
> I realize for the most part it's not a big deal, and most recommend to ignore it. I've learned to try and not be to fussy about my equipment, especially with the environments I typically drag the camera through. However, it is getting so bad it's becoming difficult to distinguish the focusing points from the dirt. There is even some hair stuck up in there. I've tried getting it with a blower, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Would it be safe to try to take a sensor cleaner or brush to the focusing screen? Any other tips?



Won't work if the (dust) is behind the the screen,if on the front brush and blow it off carefully..........is the dust infocus or out of focus when you look thru the viewfinder? Infocus it's under the prism.....


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

You want to clean the viewfinder screen, very,very carefully. Go to this page and familiarize yourself with the basics of HOW a typical, modern d-slr type viewfinder screen in removed/replaced. There are OTHER pages that show how to do this as well.

--Nikon D5200 / D3200 Focusing Screen Installation Instruction--

After removing the screen, I use a bulb blower to blow out the area above the screen.

Then, on the viewfinder screen, I use a very delicate, fine sable brush to remove any accumulated stuff that I can see on the screen. I then blow off the screen with a bulb blower. I then re-install the screen--properly. I do this about once every year.

You MUST make sure that the doggone latch is latched properly!!!


----------



## bigal1000 (May 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You want to clean the viewfinder screen, very,very carefully. Go to this page and familiarize yourself with the basics of HOW a typical, modern d-slr type viewfinder screen in removed/replaced. There are OTHER pages that show how to do this as well.
> 
> --Nikon D5200 / D3200 Focusing Screen Installation Instruction--
> 
> ...



Good luck once you take it out even if you have experience doing it you could really mess it up bad !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You want to clean the viewfinder screen, very,very carefully. Go to this page and familiarize yourself with the basics of HOW a typical, modern d-slr type viewfinder screen in removed/replaced. There are OTHER pages that show how to do this as well.
> 
> --Nikon D5200 / D3200 Focusing Screen Installation Instruction--
> 
> ...



Thanks Derrel, I think I'll go ahead and attempt it. I found these instructions, just for reference. They seem to have better engrish.

http://www.katzeyeoptics.com/files/install_13.pdf


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 20, 2014)

Well I gave it a whirl and absolutely no change. Not even a speck moved. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe it's getting in the actual viewfinder assembly itself, as in between they glass of the eyepiece itself and the inside of the viewfinder screen.


----------



## hamlet (May 20, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Well I gave it a whirl and absolutely no change. Not even a speck moved. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe it's getting in the actual viewfinder assembly itself, as in between they glass of the eyepiece itself and the inside of the viewfinder screen.



It is best to just leave it alone or bring it to professionals for cleaning. Due to me being so anal about keeping things clean, in my attempt to clean the viewfinder i blew dust into the sensor. So just let it be and maybe the dust will shift to a less obviuos position on its own.


----------

